# PATTERNS WHICH LOOK THE SAME ON BOTH SIDES



## PinkLizzie (Nov 25, 2016)

Hello everyone.
I want to make some scarves very quickly by using a 1 row pattern which looks the same on both sides. 
Do any of these brainless stitches exist? If so, where might I find them? Preferably with a photo of the stitch?

I can do moss stitch, garter stitch and ribbing but don't know the names of others to google.
Thank you in advance for your help.
Liz :sm17:


----------



## Julie M (Nov 8, 2011)

Cartridge rib in very easy to do. Google for cartridge rib knitting stitch, or I can pm you with the pattern. It's a 2-row pattern, but the second row is basically the same as the first.


----------



## Julie M (Nov 8, 2011)

Sorry, tried to delete double post but couldn't do it.


----------



## chriswick (Sep 7, 2011)

Easy Reversible Scarf by Cheryl Mason
size 5x54-60
Worsted weight yarn- size 8 needles

Cast on 23 stitches
Row 1- (RS) *K2, P1: rep from *across to last 2 sts, K2
Row 2- *P2, K1: rep from *across to last 2 sts, P2
Row 3- *K2, P1: rep from *across to last 2 sts, K2
Row 4- Knit all sts

Repeat rows 1through 4, ending with row 3 at desired length. Bind off loosely. Weave in ends.

This is a easy scarf and looks nice on both sides.


----------



## nanakathy (Nov 13, 2016)

Great question and I think the 4 row pattern sounds great.


----------



## Carol72 (Mar 17, 2013)

How about the Zick Zack scarf on Ravelry? It is a one row pattern creating a chevron pattern and is the same on both sides. Very simple and looks nice.


----------



## Marilynf (Oct 7, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-440509-1.html

This is what cartridge rib looks like. I was doing it and forgot the name.


----------



## Yarn Happy (May 13, 2012)

I have been wanting to try this one, no purl stitches, just knits and slip stitches.
http://www.purlsoho.com/create/2014/09/12/no-purl-ribbed-scarf/


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Yarn Happy said:


> I have been wanting to try this one, no purl stitches, just knits and slip stitches.
> http://www.purlsoho.com/create/2014/09/12/no-purl-ribbed-scarf/


Love the pattern, thanks for sharing.


----------



## st1tch (Dec 13, 2011)

How about this one, I've no idea what the stitch is called I was just messing about trying to use some scrap up. It's just k2 p2 and the opposite on the other side and it's not finished so hasn't been blocked or anything so may look a bit rough. The black bar is the dogs comb which is all I could find to separate the 2 sides to show you they are identical.
The pic hasn't uploaded so I'll try again grrrr


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

This makes a very nice scarf. I tried it and was surprised at how good it looks.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/one-row-lace-scarf-2


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Well, there is always the 4 x 4 basket weave. Just do a search on it.

Also, the broken rib (has other names). Cast on uneven number of stitchs. Row 1, knit across. Row 2, p1, k1tbl, across ending with p1. Repeat these two rows to desired length. You can also add a few stitches to either side as a border. Depending on the yarn it can be anywhere from 3 - 5 or more.

Good luck.


----------



## betsy10904 (Sep 15, 2011)

A nice choice:

http://www.yarnharlot.ca/blog/archives/2006/10/12/one_row_handspun_scarf.html


----------



## ChasingRainbows (May 12, 2012)

Check Ravelry.com, and search for "reversible scarf" - I narrowed the search down to free, knit, easy.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#language=en&query=reversible%20scarf&availability=free&view=captioned_thumbs&difficulties=1%7C2&sort=best&craft=knitting


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

http://www.knittingonthenet.com/stitches.htm

This is my goto st library....because it has all the sts you could ever need and it has them sorted by type. Page down to the 'reversible' section, click on any name and there will be a pic and instruction of how to do them. It gives your info in a "multiple of 4, plus 2" formula. So if your pattern calls for casting on 55 sts, you would figure the closest multiple of 4....that would be 52 (4 x 13).... so you would cast on "52, plus 2" for that particular pattern... it would only be 1 st away from your scarf's original requirement, so the size difference would be negligible. Each st comes with its own formula but we are here and we can help if you like one that looks a bit difficult. They're all easy after you do a couple. You'll want to bookmark this page because if you are already adapting patterns, you will want to make that simple pullover with a pretty patterned border next time.


----------



## PinkLizzie (Nov 25, 2016)

Thank you everyone - there is more choice than I thought - will now be able to make many different brainlessly simple scarves.
Got a rap on the knuckles from admin for using upper case letters in the title box - I did try to edit it before posting but not able to do so. Didn't mean to shout.


----------



## tdorminey (Mar 22, 2011)

Do your searches for "reversible" stitches. There are quite a few out there.


----------



## hummingbird (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm just now doing a real pretty scarf. It's CO in multiples of 3. Knit first 3 rows. Thereafter it's just K1, YO, K2tog. Knit last 3 rows. That's it. Makes a really pretty reversible pattern.


----------



## clavettek (Oct 22, 2011)

How about a basket weave stitch knit 5, purl 5 repeat 5 times. 5 rows. Then do the opposite for 5 rows. Repeat until long enough.


----------



## Woodstockgranny (Feb 6, 2013)

Marilynf said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-440509-1.html
> 
> This is what cartridge rib looks like. I was doing it and forgot the name.


Thanks for posting this pattern - love it!


----------



## Casper1 (Dec 17, 2013)

Lots of great ideas here!


----------



## GrandmaSuzy (Nov 15, 2016)

Carol72 said:


> How about the Zick Zack scarf on Ravelry? It is a one row pattern creating a chevron pattern and is the same on both sides. Very simple and looks nice.


I'm not the original poster, but I really like this pattern, AND have a ton of sock yarn, so I printed it out. Thanks for posting it.

Suzy in Southern Illinois


----------



## ginnyfloyd (Jul 22, 2012)

Thanks for the wonderful pattern posts. ????


----------



## quiltwiz (Dec 17, 2011)

LizRich said:


> Hello everyone.
> I want to make some scarves very quickly by using a 1 row pattern which looks the same on both sides.
> Do any of these brainless stitches exist? If so, where might I find them? Preferably with a photo of the stitch?
> 
> ...


Google One Row Lace Scarf. My favorite scarf pattern. Can use any yarn or needle size.


----------



## ulrika (Jul 2, 2011)

LizRich said:


> Hello everyone.
> I want to make some scarves very quickly by using a 1 row pattern which looks the same on both sides.
> Do any of these brainless stitches exist? If so, where might I find them? Preferably with a photo of the stitch?
> 
> ...


Mistake stitch is perfect. It's one row pattern. Makes a lovely scarf and it comes outs nice and cushy


----------



## kdanielewicz (Feb 24, 2011)

Thank you for all these links. I like scarves and shawls to be reversible.


----------



## rjazz (Feb 9, 2011)

my go to reversible pattern for scarves is Fisherman's Rib


----------



## wendyinwonderland (Dec 28, 2013)

Have you tried the Brioche Stitch? There are several entries on Google for it. It's nice and thick and lofty--and some new methods to learn.

[http://newstitchaday.com/brioche-stitch/

quote=LizRich]Hello everyone.
I want to make some scarves very quickly by using a 1 row pattern which looks the same on both sides. 
Do any of these brainless stitches exist? If so, where might I find them? Preferably with a photo of the stitch?

I can do moss stitch, garter stitch and ribbing but don't know the names of others to google.
Thank you in advance for your help.
Liz :sm17:[/quote]


----------



## Va knitter (Jan 22, 2013)

The mistake rib is my favorite for scraves. Thenstitch pattern is a multipl

Mistake rib might be a good choice. It is a multiple of 4 stitches plus 2 stitches. K 2 P 2 to last 3 stitches. K2 P1


----------



## sandyridge (Nov 15, 2014)

deemail said:


> http://www.knittingonthenet.com/stitches.htm
> 
> This is my goto st library....because it has all the sts you could ever need and it has them sorted by type. Page down to the 'reversible' section, click on any name and there will be a pic and instruction of how to do them. It gives your info in a "multiple of 4, plus 2" formula. So if your pattern calls for casting on 55 sts, you would figure the closest multiple of 4....that would be 52 (4 x 13).... so you would cast on "52, plus 2" for that particular pattern... it would only be 1 st away from your scarf's original requirement, so the size difference would be negligible. Each st comes with its own formula but we are here and we can help if you like one that looks a bit difficult. They're all easy after you do a couple. You'll want to bookmark this page because if you are already adapting patterns, you will want to make that simple pullover with a pretty patterned border next time.


Very nice site-thanks for posting.


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

I've done the Palindrome scarf, which is a reversible cable. It probably isn't as mindless as you are asking for, though. It does make a lovely scarf. Unfortunately, I gave them all away without taking pictures, so I can't show you.


----------



## riggy (Apr 9, 2012)

How about brioche stitch. Really easy and looks great on both sides


----------



## kimjones2851 (Apr 8, 2013)

The Pacific Lace Shawl (actually a scarf, if you ask me) is simple, elegant and reversible. I've made several. They're very quick and turn out totally different depending upon the yarn you choose.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pacific-lace-shawl

http://www.ravelry.com/projects/kimjones2851/pacific-lace-shawl-14
http://www.ravelry.com/projects/kimjones2851/pacific-lace-shawl-10


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

The Mistake Rib pattern is nice and simple
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mistake-rib-scarf


----------



## sandyridge (Nov 15, 2014)

st1tch said:


> How about this one, I've no idea what the stitch is called I was just messing about trying to use some scrap up. It's just k2 p2 and the opposite on the other side and it's not finished so hasn't been blocked or anything so may look a bit rough. The black bar is the dogs comb which is all I could find to separate the 2 sides to show you they are identical.
> The pic hasn't uploaded so I'll try again grrrr


So is the cast on just any even number? Also I would like to know if it is just worsted yarn like Super Saver and what size needle? I really like the finished look and it is something I could do while watching TV. Thank you.


----------



## lizzie91001 (Aug 14, 2016)

I don't know if it has a name, but it's similar to some of the patterns I've read on this thread: CO a multiple of 3 and just KKP. Do the same thing for each row. It looks nice and is the same front and back.


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

Excellent responses here!! I just want to add that purl soho's No Purl Ribbed Scarf is a multiple of 4 + 3 stitches. It practically knits itself! I also use it for washcloths..usually casting on 51 stitches with a US 7 (4.50 mm).
julie


----------



## PinkLizzie (Nov 25, 2016)

hummingbird said:


> I'm just now doing a real pretty scarf. It's CO in multiples of 3. Knit first 3 rows. Thereafter it's just K1, YO, K2tog. Knit last 3 rows. That's it. Makes a really pretty reversible pattern.


 I started one in that pattern last night, and you are right, it is very pretty. Thank you. I think it is more of a spring/autumn pattern or summer if done in finer wool/yarn. Not so sure about it for a winter scarf - I'll see how it goes. 3 out of 4 seasons can't be bad though! :sm01:


----------



## Itchyfeet (Sep 3, 2015)

Yarn Happy said:


> I have been wanting to try this one, no purl stitches, just knits and slip stitches.
> http://www.purlsoho.com/create/2014/09/12/no-purl-ribbed-scarf/


I've done this one and I love it. It's soft and thick with a rib-like definition. It took exactly one skein of Hobby Lobby's I Love this Yarn.


----------



## rocky40 (May 28, 2013)

Do double moss stitch the pattern is lovely and its the same front and back,, google double moss stitch for pattern. very easy to do.


----------



## ourhobbyhouse (Feb 12, 2015)

LizRich said:


> Hello everyone.
> I want to make some scarves very quickly by using a 1 row pattern which looks the same on both sides.
> Do any of these brainless stitches exist? If so, where might I find them? Preferably with a photo of the stitch?
> 
> ...


----------



## albie (Jun 2, 2011)

kponsw said:


> This makes a very nice scarf. I tried it and was surprised at how good it looks.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/one-row-lace-scarf-2


this is my favorite go to scarf pattern...any size needle to match yarn...OR 2 sizes up needle from recommendation on wrapper...


----------



## albie (Jun 2, 2011)

betsy10904 said:


> A nice choice:
> 
> http://www.yarnharlot.ca/blog/archives/2006/10/12/one_row_handspun_scarf.html


this is another go to scarf pattern...perfect for DRS offices...pretty much mindless


----------



## llamagenny (Feb 26, 2013)

deemail said:


> http://www.knittingonthenet.com/stitches.htm
> 
> This is my go to st library. . . you will want to make that simple pullover with a pretty patterned border next time.
> Great site. There is a stitch called Layette stitch with a free pattern for a Baby Vest that looks adorable. Thanks for the heads up on this site.


----------



## dinnerontime (May 8, 2011)

deemail said:


> http://www.knittingonthenet.com/stitches.htm
> 
> This is my goto st library....because it has all the sts you could ever need and it has them sorted by type. Page down to the 'reversible' section, click on any name and there will be a pic and instruction of how to do them. It gives your info in a "multiple of 4, plus 2" formula. So if your pattern calls for casting on 55 sts, you would figure the closest multiple of 4....that would be 52 (4 x 13).... so you would cast on "52, plus 2" for that particular pattern... it would only be 1 st away from your scarf's original requirement, so the size difference would be negligible. Each st comes with its own formula but we are here and we can help if you like one that looks a bit difficult. They're all easy after you do a couple. You'll want to bookmark this page because if you are already adapting patterns, you will want to make that simple pullover with a pretty patterned border next time.


This is so great......thanks for sharing.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

chriswick said:


> Easy Reversible Scarf by Cheryl Mason
> size 5x54-60
> Worsted weight yarn- size 8 needles
> 
> ...


----------



## BaraKiss (Jun 15, 2012)

How about Mistake Stitch Rib? I like Basketweave for a scarf, usually 5 X 5.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

My go-to is the Mistake Rib http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mistake-rib-scarf-11

With a variegated yarn it looks great.


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

Mistake rib, zig zag, basketweave, are a few reversible patterns. There is also the Palindrome scarf by Kristin Bellehumeur. Check Ravelry.com, free to join, for reversible patterns.


----------



## Kitziknitz (Nov 16, 2012)

I like the look of this rib. But it can't be just k2p2, what is the cast on number of stitches, uneven number? Could you give the multiple? Thanks so much!


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

chriswick said:


> Easy Reversible Scarf by Cheryl Mason
> size 5x54-60
> Worsted weight yarn- size 8 needles
> 
> ...


Thanks, have written it down.


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

chriswick said:


> Easy Reversible Scarf by Cheryl Mason
> size 5x54-60
> Worsted weight yarn- size 8 needles
> 
> ...


Here is the link: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/easy-reversible-scarf-2


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Casper1 said:


> Lots of great ideas here!


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Neecie (Dec 23, 2014)

I like to knit in the evening while watching tv too. So need a simple pattern I can't goof up. Made 2 scarves like this:
cast on 31 with #10 needle. Row 1 K, row 2 K, row 3 P1, K1, P1, etc. row 4 K1, P1, etc . That's it!!! looks great both sides. 
Scarves were for guys, and made it 65 inches long.


----------



## Kitziknitz (Nov 16, 2012)

I like this rib pattern. You mention k2 p2, but what are the multiples? Is it an uneven number of stitches? Could you send your pattern? Thanks so much!


----------



## reborn knitter (Apr 7, 2013)

Palindrome is presently a free pattern at Raverly website - I printed it last night.


----------



## Peggan (Aug 19, 2016)

Wow so many interesting stitches. Love seeing all these. I made a sweater with a basket weave stitch and it was the same on both sides.


----------



## sparrow2 (Jun 17, 2016)

For a lacy look (and a relatively quick knit): Cast on desired # of stitches --determined by your yarn and needle size, odd or even (Doesn't matter which, but there is a slight difference in the resulting pattern.).
*YO, K2 tog* across -- odd # cast-on will have a K1 at the end

For not quite so lacy: Knit 1, 2, or 3 stitches between the *YO, K2 tog*. 

You may or may not want to include a border on the top and bottom and/or on the sides.

You're the designer. Have fun with it!


----------



## kittykins (May 24, 2011)

ilmacheryl said:


> I've done the Palindrome scarf, which is a reversible cable. It probably isn't as mindless as you are asking for, though. It does make a lovely scarf. Unfortunately, I gave them all away without taking pictures, so I can't show you.


I was just going to suggest the Palindrome, but I see ilmacheryl beat me to it. I would agree too that it isn't as mindless as some other stitches/patterns, but it's not at all difficult and it might be something to think about if you like cables. Another nice thing is that it has the matching hat pattern to go with it.
Scarf:
http://www.cometosilver.com/patterns/palindrome.htm
Hat:
http://www.cometosilver.com/patterns/palindromehat.htm


----------



## cheryllsms (Dec 12, 2011)

Mindless one from Stephanie Pearl McPhee: cast on in multiples of 4 + 2. *Knit 2, Knit 1 into the back loop, purl 1* repeat to last 2 sts, knit 2. Same on both sides, lays flat and is perfect for company knitting, as you don't have to remember or count beyond 2, LOL. Works great for scarves, and I have used it for cotton dish clothes and baby blankets, too.


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

http://turvid.blogspot.com.au/2009/03/free-pattern-one-row-lace-scarf.html

I like this one...


----------



## Susan Miller (Feb 5, 2011)

BTW, Does anyone know if there is a hat to match the reversible Purl Soho No Purl Ribbed Scarf?


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Julie M said:


> Sorry, tried to delete double post but couldn't do it.


If you have stayed on the same window (same page), you can edit your post and just delete the message and it will not post. If you have left the window, I don't think that there is anything that you can do.

Hmm, wonder why we don't have a delete here to prevent duplicate postings.


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Will these work?
https://www.allfreeknitting.com/Knit-Hats/No-Purl-Peek-a-Boo-Hat
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/last-minute-no-purl-hat


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

Brisbane pattern scarf (from Lion Brand) 2 row pattern. Multiples of 4 + 3. 

Row 1: K3, *p1, K3* rep *to end of row
Row 2: K1, *p1, k3* rep from * across to last 2 are, p1, k1.
Rep rows 1 and 2 to desired length.


----------



## BigIslandKnitter (Jul 28, 2012)

Thanks to everyone for their great suggestions.


----------



## grammy99 (Feb 1, 2016)

I really like Stephanie Pearl-McPhee's One-Row Scarf and there is a video. 



 It's super easy and reversible.


----------



## Madelyn (Aug 16, 2014)

I love making 1 x 1 rib scarfs, although they are not fast. However, they are thick, lie flat and drape easily. They have been beloved by all who have received one.

Also well received, if not as warm or thick is the garter stitch scarf which is knit every row. These go quickly.

You could double the yarn and get them made fast.

Another way to make something warm fast is a simple cowl.

Good luck.


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

There are some reversible cable patterns which make nice scarves. But be sure you look for REVERSIBLE, cause otherwise, the wrong side isn't very pretty!


----------



## coreenv (Oct 7, 2012)

LizRich said:


> Hello everyone.
> I want to make some scarves very quickly by using a 1 row pattern which looks the same on both sides.
> Do any of these brainless stitches exist? If so, where might I find them? Preferably with a photo of the stitch?
> 
> ...


A favorite of mine I have had for many years, but it was hand-written for me by a friend and it had no name.
It is a multiple of 3, +1. Then it is K3, P1 across on all rows. Very easy & stretchy, and also makes a wonderful hat!


----------



## Susan Miller (Feb 5, 2011)

Coreen, 
Do you have a pattern for the hat to go with your scarf?


----------



## coreenv (Oct 7, 2012)

Susan Miller said:


> Coreen,
> Do you have a pattern for the hat to go with your scarf?


Yup! Here it is! Enjoy!!

Materials: Needles size 9; about 3 oz. worsted weight yarn.
CO 69 (child), 73 (adult).
Pattern: *K3, P1* across, end with K1.
Do pattern for about 9".
Decrease Rows:
Row 1: K2 together across, end with K1.
Row 2: Purl across.
Row 3: K2 together across.
Row 4: Purl across.
Row 5: K2 together across.
Fasten off, leaving a length of yarn long enough to sew seam of hat, pull thru remaining stitches on needle, tie off. Sew up seam.


----------



## coreenv (Oct 7, 2012)

I should have told you my name for this hat! 

OBG Easy Hat Pattern (OBG = Oldie But Goodie)

Materials: Needles size 9; about 3 oz. worsted weight yarn.
CO 69 (child), 73 (adult).
Pattern: *K3, P1* across, end with K1.
Do pattern for about 9".
Decrease Rows:
Row 1: K2 together across, end with K1.
Row 2: Purl across.
Row 3: K2 together across.
Row 4: Purl across.
Row 5: K2 together across.
Fasten off, leaving a length of yarn long enough to sew seam of hat, pull thru remaining stitches on needle, tie off. Sew up seam.[/quote]


----------



## Susan Miller (Feb 5, 2011)

Coreen, Thank you SO much for the hat pattern. I certainly appreciate your taking the time to write it out for me! KP is the best place to find answers to knitting questions. I tried everywhere! Thanks again.....
Sue


----------



## PinkLizzie (Nov 25, 2016)

coreenv said:


> A favorite of mine I have had for many years, but it was hand-written for me by a friend and it had no name.
> It is a multiple of 3, +1. Then it is K3, P1 across on all rows. Very easy & stretchy, and also makes a wonderful hat!


Thank you Coreen.
Should this be multiples of 4 + 1?
*K3, P1* across the row with the +1 being either a slipped first stitch or K/P last stitch?


----------



## coreenv (Oct 7, 2012)

LizRich said:


> Thank you Coreen.
> Should this be multiples of 4 + 1?
> *K3, P1* across the row with the +1 being either a slipped first stitch or K/P last stitch?


I'm so sorry, Liz! This 'multiple of 4, +1' works for the # needed for the hat, but sure does not work all the time!! I guess the important thing is to be sure you end each row with the P1 so that the K3 at the beginning of next row lets the pattern continue to work. After you've done a couple of rows, you can see the pattern and so can then catch any 'goofs'. So I guess just ignore the 'multiple of 4, +1'!!!
I hope you enjoy this pattern! As I said before, I love it!!!


----------



## J222B (Jul 5, 2014)

I love this link you posted. Thanks.


----------

